# Software > Linux >  Best Embedded powered by Open Source

## acoul

Μια και το πιο πολύτιμο, υποτίθεται, κομμάτι της κοινότητας μας είναι η πληροφορία και ο διαμοιρασμός, μεταφορά, γνώσης, εμπειριών κλπ. σε αυτή την ενότητα θέλω να μεταφέρω την προσωπική και άφθονη οφείλω να ομολογήσω με όση μετριοφροσύνη μου έχει απομείνει, εμπειρία γύρω από δοκιμασμένες λύσεις σε πραγματικά λινκ στο AWMN που υλοποιούνται βασισμένες σε embedded & open source hardware & software. Ένα κομμάτι το οποίο αδικήται αφάνταστα στον βωμό της λύσης ταρατσοPC & MikroTik που μονοπωλεί μέχρι σήμερα το 90+% του δικτύου του AWMN. αυτό σε συνδυασμό με την λαμπρή απουσία ένθερμων ευαγγελιστών του ανοιχτού λογισμικού από την κοινότητά μας έχουν απομακρύνει κατά πολύ το δίκτυο από το R&D που θα του άρμοζε και άξιζε ως αναφορά λύσεις γύρω από νέες τεχνολογίες, δοκιμών και υλοποίησης των λινκ. 

Επί της ουσίας, μέχρι πρότινος, η βέλτιστη λύση open source/embedded για έναν κόμβο που ήθελε να σπρώχνει μέχρι και 2 x 20+ πραγματικά Mbit μπρος πίσω ταυτόχρονα, ήταν Wrap με Voyage-ozonet branch. Σήμερα που το wrap δεν υπάρχει πλέον, και μέχρι να είναι διαθέσιμα και αξιολογηθούν τα νέα μοντέλα συνεχιστές των Wrap με την επωνυμία Alix, η προτεινομένη λύση που δουλεύει με πολύ καλά αποτελέσματα είναι: RouterBoard 532a MIPS @ 400MHz + 502 για συνολικά 4 λινκ με OpenWRT/Madwifi και κόστος περίπου 90 ευρώ ανά λινκ. Ο κόμβος που ήταν το πειραματόζωο στην παραπάνω λύση, έδωσε εξετάσεις και πέρασε με άριστα, είναι ο awmn-57 ο οποίος και καλύπτει σήμερα το 50+% 24x7x365 της πλατείας συντάγματος με awmn freespot. Ο δεύτερος κόμβος που θα υλοποιηθεί με την παραπάνω λύση είναι ο κόμβος tzopla ο οποίος και ξεκινούν οι εργασίες ανάπτυξής του αύριο το πρωί.

σε λίγα λεπτά θα ακολουθήσει μήνυμα από τον ngia, ο συγγραφές του plugme in και επίτιμος πρόεδρος του AWMN, ότι τα embedded είναι ακατάλληλα για τις ανάγκες του δικτύου του AWMN, παρά το γεγονός ότι δεν έχει ποτέ δουλέψει ούτε ένα λινκ σε παραγωγή βασισμένο σε μια τέτοια λύση. Η απάντησή μου είναι: πεταλούδες !!

argi says: Flame Alert αν και έχει καιρό να βγάλει κανένα λινκ ...

----------


## badge

To 532A το συμπαθώ ιδιαιτέρως, ήταν το πρώτο μηχανάκι το οποίο με αναβάθμισε από client σε BB link, και το δικό μου αυτή τη στιγμή παίζει στον κόμβο του gas, Περιστέρι.




> Ο κόμβος που ήταν το πειραματόζωο στην παραπάνω λύση, έδωσε εξετάσεις και πέρασε με άριστα, είναι ο awmn-57 ο οποίος και καλύπτει σήμερα το 50+% 24x7x365 της πλατείας συντάγματος με awmn freespot


Για a δεν μιλάγαμε;

Αλλά σοβαρά τώρα, θέλω να σε ρωτήσω το εξής. Θα φύτευες ένα routerboard με 4 links μέσα σε ένα confederation; ή έστω σε ένα συνδυασμό όπως τον θέτεις (1 freespot και τα άλλα 3 σε Α). Προσωπικά πιστεύω ότι δε θα τα έβγαζε πέρα ούτε για αστείο.

Δεν έχω τίποτα με τα embedded, και συγκεκριμένα προχτές αγόρασα το 133 για το νησί. Ωστόσο οι απαιτήσεις του νησιού είναι για ένα link σε B και ένα access point για 2, το πολύ 3 clients. Και μέχρι εκεί. Και για να μη στήσω ταρατσο-PC, πήγα σε embedded.

Όσο για το OpenWRT η αλήθεια είναι ότι είμαι δύσπιστος χωρίς λόγο. Είμαι ολίγον φανατικός του Debian. Θέλω να μπορώ να κάνω και άλλα πράγματα στην ταράτσα. Να τρέχω ένα smokeping, να τρέχω apache και όχι light httpd, να βάζω χέρι στους madwifi κλπ. Δεν έχω δοκιμάσει OpenWRT, παρόλο που έχω ακούσει τα καλύτερα. Μπορεί στο μέλλον.




> σε λίγα λεπτά θα ακολουθήσει μήνυμα από τον ngia, ο συγγραφές του plugme in και επίτιμος πρόεδρος του AWMN, ότι τα embedded είναι ακατάλληλα για τις ανάγκες του δικτύου του AWMN


Expect attacks from other sources as well, as you can see  ::

----------


## Valis

Να πω μια ιδέα;

Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζουμε σε ένα fest να κάνουμε μερικές συγκριτικές μετρήσεις;

----------


## lakis

Εδώ και λίγο καιρό έχω κατασκευάσει 2 roofPC εντελώς διαφορετικά με σκοπό την αξιολόγηση. Το ένα με pico 12VDC και το άλλο μια φτηνή λύση με τροφοδοτικό 220VΑC. Σε λίγες μέρες θα κατασκευάσω και ένα τρίτο το οποίο θα έχει disk on Module 256MB αντί της κλασικής CF μνήμης. Διατίθονται για δοκιμές και μετρήσεις, άλλωστε για αυτό κατασκευάστηκαν.
http://www.awmn.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=31172

----------


## acoul

> Να πω μια ιδέα;
> 
> Γιατί δεν δοκιμάζουμε σε ένα fest να κάνουμε μερικές συγκριτικές μετρήσεις;


περισσότερα trial & error, πειραματισμό, πείσμα και hands on χρειαζόμαστε Χρήστο αλλά το sales φαίνεται ταιριάζει περισσότερο στην ιδιοσυγκρασία μας ...

----------


## lakis

Eυχαριστώ τον Acoul για την φιλοφρόνυσή του.!
Αυτό που θα ήθελα να προσθέσω είναι ότι ήδη συζητάμε την κατασκευή μια φτηνής ανεμογεννήτριας η οποία θα έχει ως σκοπό την τροφοδοσία του roofPC. Από έρευνα που έγινε είναι εφικτό. Τα υλικά δεν είναι ιδιαίτερα ακριβά ένα δυναμό από φορτηγό και πτερύγια κατασκευασμένα από ξύλο. Υπάρχουν διάφορα σχέδια στο διαδύκτιο. Τι λέτε για αυτό το σχέδιο;

Σχετικές σελίδες για ενημέρωση εδώ:
http://www.wincharger.com/

http://www.ecobusinesslinks.com/small_w ... turers.htm

http://www.travere-industries.com/01_accueil_us.htm

http://www.business.com/directory/energ ... ergy/wind/

----------


## Valis

Καλό Κώστα αλλά λέω να το δώσουμε πρώτα στους mythbusters  ::  Δεν νομίζω ότι θα είναι καθόλου εύκολο. Ειδικά το κομμάτι των πτερυγίων.

----------


## lakis

Υπάρχει πάντα η λύση να αγοράσεις έτοιμα πτερύγια. όπως αυτά που έχουν τα σκάφη. Σαν ανταλακτικά. 
Έγώ πληροφορήθηκα για κάποιον που έχει κατασκευάσει τέτοια Α/Γ στη Χίο, την οποία χρησιμοποιεί για φωτισμό στο κτήμα του. 
Τον αυτοματισμό της βέβαια τον αγοράζεις π.χ. Δήσιο κλπ

----------


## Valis

> Υπάρχει πάντα η λύση να αγοράσεις έτοιμα πτερύγια. όπως αυτά που έχουν τα σκάφη. Σαν ανταλακτικά. 
> Έγώ πληροφορήθηκα για κάποιον που έχει κατασκευάσει τέτοια Α/Γ στη Χίο, την οποία χρησιμοποιεί για φωτισμό στο κτήμα του. 
> Τον αυτοματισμό της βέβαια τον αγοράζεις π.χ. Δήσιο κλπ


Δεν είμαι ειδικός αλλά από όσο ξέρω τα πτερύγια για υγρά δεν είναι καταλληλα για αέρα (μικρότερο span), αλλά και να ήταν έχω ακούσει για μεγάλες τιμές.
Αν καλύψουμε όλα τα άλλα κάτι γίνεται με τον αυτοματισμό!

----------


## lakis

Εννοώ τα πτερύγια των ανεμογεννητριών των ιστιοπλοϊκών σκαφών που έχουν για την ηλεκτρική τροφοδοσία των μπαταριών.

----------


## Valis

> Εννοώ τα πτερύγια των ανεμογεννητριών των ιστιοπλοϊκών σκαφών που έχουν για την ηλεκτρική τροφοδοσία των μπαταριών.


Ούπς εντάξει ρεζίλι έγινα πάλι  :: 

Ήταν ένα ακόμα επισόδειο της σειράς "δουλειά και AWMN δεν πανε μαζί"!

----------


## dalex

....

----------


## nc

> ...


Στην τιμή να προσθέσεις 19% ΦΠΑ (το αύξησαν και αυτό), έξοδα αποστολής και άλλα ...

----------


## Cha0s

> σε λίγα λεπτά θα ακολουθήσει μήνυμα από τον ngia, ο συγγραφές του plugme in και επίτιμος πρόεδρος του AWMN, ότι τα embedded είναι ακατάλληλα για τις ανάγκες του δικτύου του AWMN
> 
> 
> Expect attacks from other sources as well, as you can see


Αφού το όλο τόπικ δεν έχει ουσία.

Απλά πάλι προσπαθεί ο Αλέξανδρος μετά απο μία μικρή απουσία (ηρεμήσαμε από τις πεταλούδες) να πει τα δικά του χωρίς να αποδεικνύει κάτι.

Μπλα μπλα μπλα.

Μάλλον για καρέκλα κάνεις μόνο Άλεξ (ξέρεις εκείνη την SATO  ::  ).
Σαν τους πολιτικους. Λένε ένα κάρο μαλακίες αλλά στην ουσία δεν έχουν πει απολύτως τίποτα και το χειρότερο; Οι μαλάκες οι υπόλοιποι νομίζουν ότι λένε κάτι και τους πιστεύουν κιόλλας (και δυστυχώς τους ψηφίζουν κιόλας) !  ::

----------


## badge

Είμαι λίγο κατά του να επιλέγουμε και να λέμε _"η βέλτιστη λύση για το ταδε πρόβλημα είναι το δείνα - τέλος"_. Θέλω να πιστεύω ότι τα πάντα έχουν μια καλή πλευρά που να σε κάνει να λες ότι αξίζει να το επιλέξεις.

Για μένα η λύση του RB-532 είναι αυτό που λέω _"για τον Προφήτη Ηλία"_. Και εξηγούμαι :

1. Είναι τέλειο για να ενώσεις 2 μακρινά σημεία, τα οποία έχουν μόνο ένα σημείο από όπου τα βλέπεις και τα δύο. Τυπικό παράδειγμα, η Πάρνηθα - Φλαμπούρι.
2. Είναι ιδανικό όταν έχεις μικρές απαιτήσεις σε traffic, ή τέλος πάντων σκοπεύεις να περιορίσεις τις απαιτήσεις σου λόγω άλλων παραγόντων.
3. Είναι τρομερό όταν θέλεις κάτι low profile που να μη δίνει πολυ στόχο, ενώ παράλληλα να καταναλώνει πολύ λίγο.

Το παίρνεις λοιπόν, το στήνεις στον Προφήτη Ηλία και κάνεις τη δουλειά σου. Το μέγιστο bandwidth δεν νομίζω ότι θα είναι 2 x 20ΜΒit. Θα του βάλεις λοιπόν δύο miniPCI και θα σηκώσεις 2 link σε A. Και από εκεί και μετά, αν θέλεις ο περαστικός από το εκκλησάκι να έχει ένα AP να δει τα mail του, βάζεις και μία τρίτη.

Όλα αυτά, παρακαλώντας να μη συμβούν τα κάτωθι :

1. Ο παπάς της ενορίας να μην είναι ψαγμένος.
2. Αν είναι ψαγμένος, να μην ανακαλύψει το archive του TheLaz.
3. Αν το ανακαλύψει, να μην κατεβάσει το "Katsumi does Anal".
4. Αν το κατεβάσει, να επιλέξει μια βραδυνή ώρα.

Αν συμβούν τα 1 έως 4, δεν πρόκειται να περνάει ούτε byte από την κίνηση που προφανώς θα θες να περάσεις.

----------


## jagon

> Δεν νομίζω ότι θα είναι καθόλου εύκολο. Ειδικά το κομμάτι των πτερυγίων.


Για να συνεχίσω το offtopic μέρος με τις ανεμογεννήτριες, εδώ έχω δει την πιο απλή κατασκευή πτερυγίων (από σωλήνα pvc...  ::  ):
http://www.velacreations.com/chispito.html (or: here)

Δεν το έψαξα με βάση τους διάφορους τύπους, τι απόδοση θα μπορούσε να έχει, αλλά μου άρεσε η ιδέα  ::

----------


## acoul

Προς στιγμή η καλύτερη λύση και αρκετά οικονομική είναι RB532 @400 MHz με 4 if & openwrt kamikaze. Η συγκεκριμένη λύση παίζει αδιάλειπτα στον κόμβο dait στον Υμηττό και αρκετούς άλλους. Εδώ μπορεί κανείς να παρακολουθεί σε τι κατάσταση βρίσκεται η ανάπτυξη του γραφικού περιβάλοντος του openwrt.

----------

